# You'd let your daughter date this horse.



## Magnum Opus (Jul 10, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy smokes he is gorgeous!  you're a lucky lady


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is pretty sexy, I must say!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pardon my language but HOLY sugar and shinola!! He is a **** good looking boy. I adore his musculature, he is big and stout without the nasty bulk of a halter horse. Of course, I judge all horses by how good of a working ranch horse they would make and dang he would make a good one. *drool*


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I would date this horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

His color is just so rich. He's a gorgeous boy, you're very fortunate.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you!!! I can't stop looking at the pictures and video from today, I am SO SO SO proud of how well he is doing!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You should be proud! You've done a wonderful thing and look at the reward!


----------



## ryssa1229 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your horse is BEAUTIFUL! And just another reason why no horse should be disregarded,you've done an incredible job with him. =D


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

drool....very pretty! Great job with him! I'ma go find a bucket so I can drool more.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Pardon my language but HOLY sugar and shinola!! He is a **** good looking boy. I adore his musculature, he is big and stout without the nasty bulk of a halter horse... *drool*


 You took the words right out of my mouth... *double drools*
He is absolutly stunning. You have done a great job with him!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous, I would be very proud as well! You have done an amazing job bringing him back.  I would let my daughter, son, grandma, grandpa, dad, mom, and everyone date him.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow what a little stunner!!!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! Check out those muscles! What a hunk! xD


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Boy o boy, you did a fantastic job bringing him back! I'd love to see the "before" pictures.


----------



## simplyes53 (Jul 2, 2010)

whoooaa!! you lucked out or he lucked out...well you both lucked out!! congrats he's hott!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

gorgeous , i LOVE him, you've done an excellent job =)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's stunning! I just adore him!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

You should be proud! he is abo****ly GORGOUS!!!!! who would neglect that horse! your so lucky


----------



## DarkAngelMJH (Jul 4, 2010)

He looks gorgeous!


----------



## Cheezeit32 (Jun 25, 2010)

Absoloutly Stunning. all he needed, it seems, was someone to see him for who he really was and fix him up


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't let anyone date him. I would want him for myself :wink:


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't have a daughter, but I'd date him for sure! :wink:

Lovely photo's, he looks like one of those studs from magazines! Great job by the way, he is looking amazing! :grin:

Now let's see, where do you live and where is his halter? :mrgreen:


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow! He's super beautiful, great job!  I don't have a daughter but I'd let my mare date him. ;D


----------



## championpicks (Jul 6, 2010)

I love that horse.....do you accept trade for horses?


----------

